

Show HN: apocalism.js – automate your short story build process - andrey-p
https://github.com/andrey-p/apocalism-js

======
andrey-p
Author here. I've been working on this for a while to scratch my own itch
(see: the note at the bottom of the README).

I know it's pretty niche itch to have but I'd be pretty damn pleased if anyone
else manages to find this useful.

Also, I've been adding features and bugfixes as I've encountered them, so it's
useful to see what issues other people run into.

Lastly, here's a shameless plug for the story that I've put together with
this: [http://www.apocalism.co.uk/](http://www.apocalism.co.uk/)

